# Cooking Chili for about 150 people. Charity event



## veener88 (Oct 19, 2006)

I just found out local Kiwanis is helping out our local school that has a grant to build a playground in a day. This will be done in 2 shifts and there will be about 200 people doing this build and Kiwanis is feeding them all with burgers, brats, and Chili. 

I have made Chili for people but never this many. Kiwanis will get me any meat I need and that is were I need to start off at. What meat would be best to use. I am thinking of maybe doing 4-6 pork butts pull the meat and then just put it right into the chili mix or maybe to a few Beef Clods or even mix the two together. What meat would be best? I just can not see being over a stove and browning meat for hours the kitchen would be a mess.

Also what would be a good Chili recipe for feeding this many people. I know it can not be to spicy. I am going to use my turky frier setup to cook and warm it up. That way I should be able to make I think around 10 gal of it.  I am not sure how much that thing can hold yet.

Any tips or ideas for making this kind of cooking would be very helpful. I still can not belive I have to make this much Chili.


----------



## joed617 (Oct 20, 2006)

As far as the meat, I'd cube the meat first before smoking it.. you can sprinkle some of your rub on the pieces. This way the meat will cook quicker than cooking the whole clod and give the chili a nice smokey flavor.. I've made chili this way in the past.. that's 2 cents

Joe


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey how did the chili turn out?

What recipe did you use?

Did you have enough?


----------



## veener88 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well to keep cost down for them I could not make it from scratch.  When I went to SAMS they they premaid over 7lbs cans for about $6.  So what I did do for some flavor is I have a stach of clud and brisket crust so we added that and it went over very well.


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Gotcha,

Glad to hear that it turned out.

Love chili and this time of year seems to get me thinking about it all the time


----------



## mctrick (Jan 27, 2007)

cheech on the forum for catering there is a resizing tool for recipces. that you can take and enter a small chilly and it will give you the amount for 150 people. Mike.


----------



## veener88 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yea I know.  My problem was when I went to buy everything to make it from scratch I was about double the price then what I did.  The meat alone was about $50 and to get everything premade only was $75.  I do have to say we had a large family party for my grandmothers 90th birthday and how her healh is going I she might make it to 100.  If we have that party I am going to be using that tool to help me out.  To order the food in last time was a lot of cash.


----------

